# 211



## Mouse (Nov 14, 2007)

is evil.


stop drinking it.

it's bad for you.

matter of fact, stop drinking booze all together. it's stupid. 

and smoking is lame and bad for you.

sometimes you should listen to what your mother told you. When it comes to a lot of things, she was right. 


and it is a good idea to floss. I know you've got that shit in your pocket for sewing, try using it for what it's made for. 


smoke more pot though. it's fun and doesn't hurt you unless you get caught. So don't.


everything in moderation except happiness. (hell, even that gets a lil tiring if you're to happy for too long...so cry now and then.)


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 14, 2007)

words of wisdom.
My mother always told me to brush my teeth at least twice a day, but i was always out and about doing things, it seemed un important when i could easily take a breath mint now and then. now my teeth are sensitive to hot and cold, almost all of them have fillings and caps. and i vigourously brush my teeth constantly. they still hurt. =/
I smoke cigarettes and i've always wanted to quit, maybe i should be more active, focus on more projects and such and maybe i'll feel less compelled to smoke.
Drinking makes me fill icky, but i still do it just for fun, though i like pot way more, even shrooms, used to do a bit of cid but that seems dumb and reckless. I'd be perfectly happy if i could just play my guitar, get invovled in more projects, and smoke some weed.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 14, 2007)

drinking leads to the inability to be motivated...or conscious.
smoking takes your money from better things


having things to keep you busy is really important. now that I've been working so hard to learn the ins and outs of photography and spend my free time making things and working on projects and reading, I feel no need to drink myself into oblivion. 

flossing rocks. from years of being too lazy and worthless to care for my teeth I've ended up with gingivitis so now I gotta brush and floss and use mouthwash everyday or my gums bleed like a 12 year old girl.

it's all about self-respect. everyone needs to get some.


----------



## blackmatter (Nov 14, 2007)

very much agreedive been so caught up in things lately i just need to relax and take things as they come the bad things will fall away eventually your body knows whats right for you ya just gotta listen


----------



## shasellette (Nov 15, 2007)

don't pop pills either
especially since all the high schoolers are doing it


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Nov 15, 2007)

I smoke weed like drinking water, I drink in moderation. I love smoking weed, I think weed should be prescribed to all who desire it. SMOKE ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Exile (Nov 15, 2007)

<-------- SXE ! 8)


----------



## Grace (Nov 16, 2007)

If I were to look back on the happiest moments of my life, the majority of them would include times I spent smoking weed with my best friends. The best night of my entire life was one without sex. I spent it hangin out with lucy on the 4th of July, comprising a vocabulary to explain life, the universe and everything. 

There was also a time when I knew that I was smoking way too much pot, and the days began to blur and converge into each other. I spent most of my time sprawled on some couch in some guy's house because I spent the nights awake driving an hour away to see whomever I was fooling around with at the time. That was an example of how drugs can be incredibly debilitating. 

Now that I don't do anything at all, I feel incredibly uninspired and find it difficult to express myself artistically. I don't really like drinking all that much (it makes me do ridiculously stupid things) but I do because it's the only outlet I have left. I don't even have sex because my dear darling boyfriend is living in the south.

I have found in general that drugs, when used appropriately, in moderation, and by those who are of strong mind and motivated body, can enhance life. When used inappropriately they obviously do the opposite. What is most important is finding an outlet (legal, illegal, in sobriety) that fits in with your schedule, your lifestyle, your money, and your idea of fun. So rock on.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 16, 2007)

I would like to see that vocabulary.
Been tryign to find one for the past 3 years.
Or maybe i've grown bitter because of intense discussions on the mechanics of mechanics. . .


----------



## Grace (Nov 16, 2007)

An excerpt for you Dillinger...



> Introduction
> 
> Homo sapiens 101 is a manifesto incited by a philosophy. It was born of disillusionment, confusion, tension, unmitigated joy and unparalleled sorrow, excitement, epiphany, and questioning. It was written in a time of transformation wherein the dread surrounding the complete upheaval that our lives simultaneously underwent eradicated any preoccupation with mundane trivialities. Rather than succumb to these complexities, we sought an alternative route to the question faced by all in a time of transition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 16, 2007)

So how would one escape (or find pleasure in) the torment and frustrations of a repetative, unsatisfing life?
How are you supposed to be okay with something like that or deal with something like that?


----------



## Grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Give me time, sir. It's under construction.


----------



## Hoghead Bob (Nov 24, 2007)

I wish I could still smoke weed. I miss the time I spent in Sweden and Germany acting like Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## danny boil (Dec 8, 2007)

i smoke cigarettes, not im not too afraid of poison, and everything is free anyways. the kind taxpayers of america pay for my shit. i drink booze, cuz if i dont, i get DT's, and those are no fun.. fuckin i'll drink till i shit my liver. drugs are great from time to time, when they are handed out. not too fond of meth, crack or coke, cuz uppers are boring.. but i'll still do em. 

if i was afraid of death or dehabilitation i'd go outta my way to use condoms, and i wouldnt hop freight from coast to coast.


----------



## Grace (Dec 8, 2007)

danny boil said:


> i smoke cigarettes, not im not too afraid of poison, and everything is free anyways. the kind taxpayers of america pay for my shit. i drink booze, cuz if i dont, i get DT's, and those are no fun.. fuckin i'll drink till i shit my liver. drugs are great from time to time, when they are handed out. not too fond of meth, crack or coke, cuz uppers are boring.. but i'll still do em.
> 
> if i was afraid of death or dehabilitation i'd go outta my way to use condoms, and i wouldnt hop freight from coast to coast.



You know, I'm down with most of what you said, though I think meth is possibly the worst drug you could do next to mainlining heroin, and by the way you might have a serious alcohol problem on your hands...but not wearing condoms is just dumb. There is a lot more to worry about besides death -- dude, your shit can FALL OFF. 

Wait let me say that again, loud and clear: Your Shit Can FALL Off. I imagine it's a painful process as well. Besides not being able to have wonderful wonderful sex ever again, your intentions and beliefs bring to light another problem: what if the women/men that you're sleeping with _do_ care about death, etc.? Aren't you imposing your beliefs on them, at their expense, for your personal, if only slight, heightened pleasure? I don't know, dude, that sounds pretty fucking dick is how it sounds to me.


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 8, 2007)

you prolly wouldnt be able to tell by talkin to me but i am a shy and semi-introverted person, i have trouble expessing my veiws and opinions to and around those who are new to me..... yet after a few beers i've magically opened up and the good times are a'flowin...laughter and revelry abound and, for the most part, everyone is able to open themselves up to each other and connect as humans who realize that we'r stuck on this planet for a very short time and we can either spend it nitpicking about all sorts of philisophical mumbo jumbo or.....we can skate down to the beer store, grab a case PBR, fire up the grill, plug in the amps and let the hootenanny begin .....i cant help that i was born into a time and place where i can live a life of leisure and luxury while others starve across the globe but.......fuck it......whos down with a boxcar keg party !!!!!


----------



## byrdster7891 (Dec 8, 2007)

i like drinking. not especially 211, but pbr and natty ice. it tastes good to me and it also helps me relax. im a very nervous anxious person and when i smoke weed i get *really paranoid and suspicious... reeeaaaallly suspicious. and when i drink it goes away. and smoking is good because it calms me down too. whenever i start to get really worried or anxious i smoke a cigerette and i feel better. chemicals are good for slowing down the production in my brain. Yes, i do agree theres many physical risks im taking to drink and smoke like i do, but whatever. you only have one life and you should do whatever makes you content. right?*


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Dec 9, 2007)

Whoa...Quit drinking??.......????!?!?!?!? Never!! i love drinking. Rum is best, a good beer (faxe strong.. force 10, even better) is great. Cider is awesome on a hot summers day. I don't smoke pot as much anymore. Fuck's with my head to much. I guess I mushed my brain those years long ago when i was a tow truck driving meth head. I used to smoke, grow weed (BC...you know the deal, everyone and their dog grows it here), but it's not really where i am anymore, and now it's just a hastle to go through. The odd bit of kicked down hash, bud is nice once in a while. Drinking and riding can get out of hand...it best for me to pace myself, especially when riding. No more waking up in the middle of a rail yard in the middle of a rainy night..wondering how the fuck i got there.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 11, 2007)

Drinking a couple of beers after a hard day is one of my favorite things. Also, I'm shy and it really helps me with my social skills at parties or what-have-you. 

Smoking cigerettes, though, is a whole other world of shit. I feel like I am trying to quit every other week.


----------



## hellomonday (Dec 19, 2007)

> I think meth is possibly the worst drug you could do next to mainlining heroin,


true statement. my cousin was addicted to meth for like a year and it was the scariest thing. we're the same age we used to be best friends when we were little and her hair would turn green from chlorine and mine would be brown from too much sun. now shes pregnant and married to some dude who nobody in our family knows and shes got a baby in her.
i say everything in moderation, ive seen some pretty seemigly level headd people totally crash into a wall because of the excessiveness of thier drug habits (namely coke) its really hard to watch for me. im mainly a weed beer kindof person. and yeah, some of the best times of my short little life have involved those things. but they arent my whole life and i see people hunting for mids like they're the gold thats going to buy them a new pony or something once they find it, and its like dude why dont you save yourself ten dollars and go paint a picture for someone or something. one of my friends has this dank fort made out of blankets in his living room and some of my favorite moments were when a bunch of our friends just sat chilled smoked and made music and art together. intoxication does open up a whole different set of possibilities and thats what i like about it i guess. this is a really big paragraph i realized just now haha sorry, you dont have to read it all but i guess if you're reading this you might have already read it all. probably doesnt make a whole bunch of concrete sense. but its what i think.


and How can the cookie monster not be able to eat cookies anymore!too much sugar or something? actually if you've ever watched that show evreone acts like they're pretty fucked up...


----------



## Grace (Dec 19, 2007)

I heard about the cookie monster thing. It's just another side effect of juvenile obesity. Now parents are blaming sesame street for feeding their children Twinkies every hour on the hour. It's fucking depressing, because I loved the Cookie Monster. His character was indeed a warning signal, and expressed what happened when a person couldn't control their instincts and cravings, but thats why he was crazy and no one really wanted to be like him. They just appreciated his freedom because he was a fucking puppet. Now he's all changed. 

Poor Cookie.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 23, 2007)

okay number one, rememberusername, i fucking love that movie and i'm glad you said that.
and 2. i stopped popping pills after one night of doing oc one of my very best friends - a singer that used to be in a band with me - admits to me his cousin died from taking those. and I've felt sketchy on every pill aside from methadone anyways. i just plain don't do much of any drug/drink nowadays. have some whiskey every now and then and I'm workin to stop smoking cigarettes.
its worth a try.


----------



## odd (Dec 24, 2007)

the best of times have been spent drinking booze, the worst of times have been spent drinking booze. my only comfort in torment was a smoke. now my lungs are in torment because of having so many smokes. drugs have picked me up and set my feet on the clouds then again more then once have they tossed me around (tripping acid in frisco halfway black out drunk by me self no bueno). my body is shot and in a couple places starting to rot. 
life is still living as i follow closely behind 

p.s 
im trying to minimize the smoking and drinkin its a fuckin pain in the ass when there's nothin else to do


----------

